# My crazy kitty!



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just a few photos of izzy doing some moves and a little prayer


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Great shots! I LOVE the prayer picture...LOL!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great pictures!

Big paws for such a little kitty! So cute!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Izzy sure is a cutie.

I love your rose area rug.


----------



## ragdoll (Aug 30, 2010)

Lol how cute is she! Love her flying she is a crazy kitty x


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Great action shots! I got a laugh out of the last one where she looks like she's praying. Such a cutie!


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...so cute!


----------



## Smittenkitten92 (Sep 22, 2010)

Did you teach her how to do the praying thing? I've been wondering how you do it? She is adorable btw ^.^


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

ZOMG those were so sweet! Of course I loved the 'praying' photo but I noticed something unique about her paws ... on her front feet, she has the same ONE TOE *white* while the others are the same as her body-color. I think that is NEAT!


----------



## lizaloo152 (Aug 18, 2010)

Leazie said:


> I love your rose area rug.


thanks Leazie the kittens love it too as its really thick and they constantly claw at it!

Smittenkitten, it was just a lucky photo, she is possessed by the devil and is no praying angel 

I just love her colourful paws too Heidi Q! 

and i think she is super cute but definately crazy. today she launched herself full speed at a carrier bag that was full of rubbish hanging on the door and then just hung there clinging to it like a monkey!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

That last picture is ultimate LOLcat material.

You should have a caption contest.

My vote: "THANKS U JEBUS FOR HAS FEWD. AMEN."


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice captures!


----------

